

Measuring the speed of light using marshmallows in a microwave - efnx
http://efnx.com/measuring-the-speed-of-light-using-marshmallows-in-a-microwave/

======
elliottkember
I once saw this demonstrated live on a kids' TV show. The guy was basically a
crazy scientist with very little idea what kids could actually understand.

His trick must not have been vetted before he went on, so as he started
putting screws in the microwave and trying to explain things, the poor hosts
were getting more and more flustered and concerned. It was hilarious.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
ADDED IN EDIT: My apologies to efnx - when I saw that the the submitted link
referenced another site, I thought it was just referencing it. The comments
below show that the referenced site was actually doing something different.

I'll leave this here as a reference, but I was wrong.

 _mea culpa_

========

Here's the actual link:

[http://gaurabc.com/visualizing_microwaves_in_a_microwave_ove...](http://gaurabc.com/visualizing_microwaves_in_a_microwave_oven)

From the guidelines at <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>:

    
    
      In Submissions 
      ...
      Please submit the original source. If a blog post
      reports on something they found on another site,
      submit the latter.

~~~
shib71
One uses neon bulbs embedded in a clear sheet, the other uses marshmallows.
This link provides a substantially easier-to-replicate version, and is
therefore valuable.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
You're right, I've added an apology.

------
pshapiro
You can do this with a plate of chocolate chips too, if no marshmallows are
handy.

